# Possibly new puppy. Bulgarian Shepherd/Great Pyrenees?



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Haven't been on here in a very long time but I knew just where to go for help. The opportunity to adopt has come and it's been a very long time. I just want some opinions because I'm getting mixed views reading online. Obviously I know they are "livestock guardians" but I'm wondering how they are as family/inside dogs? I see opinions that say great and some not. I'm not a new dog owner. I do have some knowledge as far as training and nutrition go. My last dog was trained to sit lay down and almost 85 percent potty trained at 12 weeks. Learned shake rollover and stay just weeks after. He was some kind of yorkie mix not the brightest dogs in the book.  I've had big dogs in my past just this would be the first one on my own. I want to know from your experiences how are they as far as learning commands and training? We live in a two bedroom apt. We use our second bedroom for pretty much nothing. Yes I know an apt is not ideal but I used to walk my past dog just about every day and I would like a jogging buddy sometimes. Any and all views are much appreciated because we could possibly be getting this puppy tomorrow. Here's a picture:


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I would not keep an LGD in an apartment. I'm sure actual LGD owners will weigh in, but it seems like inviting trouble to me. Also keep in mind that you would not be able to jog with a dog this large until it was 1.5-2 years old at least or you'd risk harming its bones and joints.

LGDs are also typically independent and not easy to train -- they're generally not people-pleasers as they have been bred to work independent of their owners.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. See I've read so much that I don't really know what to think. I've seen so many that say they are good inside as long as they are given walks/exercise because they are so laid back. I've also watched some videos of puppies being trained and they don't seem like they are to hard as long as you keep their attention. So I'm just not sure at this point. We also arnt going to be in this apt forever. Our next move will most likely be a house.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with Crantastic.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

this actually saids it straight up when it comes to environment.

http://www.greatdogsite.com/breeds/details/Karakachan/

I personally wouldn't consider the guardian breeds for apartment living. Mine would rather be outside watching over the farm and comes in to check on us during his routine. Training wise they are very smart and pick up things the first exposure they don't have to be drilled on learning working with you.. "static Ob training doesn't interest them past 10 seconds" having them involved with you while doing real life has worked great for me.. as well as using what motivates them to interact with them.. Being bonded with them is the key to working with them and them working with you..


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

My two LGDs are as different as night and day.

Anatolian shepherd female 5 years old very laid back, very mellow The Queen! will obey but in a different way than my MAS. Kind of like ok if you say so. We are facing very cold days with wind chill warnings. Pulled up in driveway the other day, to her sitting in the driveway covered in snow. I was cold looking at her. I dragged her into the house. Within 2 minutes, I was letting her back outside because she looked more miserable sitting by the back door whining. She is very quiet and only barks if she sees something. She can be trusted off leash off of her property.

male anatolian/gr pyr mix. he is inside as I write this. He has been inside all day. I swear his bladder is made out of stone. He goes out in the morning when I leave for work to barge inside when I come home. I can take him anywhere and he is comfortable wherever I take him. He tends to wander if he is not on a leash. If he is outside at night he is a big barker. He will literally trot around the property just barking ALL NIGHT LONG

I do know of people who own Gr Pyrs inside the city and that belong to families. Shedding seems to be the biggest complaint. Barking does not seem to be a problem with any of these owners.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

There is a difference between keeping a LGD as an inside dog and keeping an LGD in an apartment. I have a house, it isn't a big house but it is way bigger than an apartment (1300sqft and I converted half the garage giving me another 300sqft of living space). What I also have is a safely fenced backyard, the main selling point of this house actually is that it had a larger than typical backyard that my children and dogs could use. While I have neighbors I don't live in a building with neighbors completely surrounding me who I have to meet in the hallways and who hear my dog if he/she barks during the day in my home, who my dog hears coming and going (which would cause a guardian type dog to be more likely to bark). 

I don't know a lot about Bulgarian Shepherds but it is not uncommon at all for people to keep Great Pyrenees as pets near me. My aunt had one when I was younger (as a house pet) and my friend had one when I was a teen (also a house pet). We have an active rescue here and I see them all of the time. They do tend towards dog aggression (not all are but it isn't uncommon) they are more aloof and hard to train. This isn't a dog that is going to be ok with a walk sometimes or being a jogging companion "on occasion" (and as mentioned you can't take a large breed dog jogging until 1.5 to 2 anyway). While it is probably possible to make an LGD work as an apartment dog it would be more of a last ditch to prevent a beloved pet from going to a shelter thing than a choice you actively make to bring home a LGD puppy to an apartment.


----------

